# Bye bye Spring Bear hunt in Ontario



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Meh... pretty insignificant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## foodplotter (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know about that. Many of there northern members are the ones who are pushing for it!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Insignificant yes. But how would you like to loose all your hunting fishing rites? Your rite to own guns? Your rite to shoot a bow? Libreals are anti everything! I don't talk politics but I hope you voted the rite way


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup....Andy D i c k won the election last night...


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

shakyshot said:


> Insignificant yes. But how would you like to loose all your hunting fishing rites? Your rite to own guns? Your rite to shoot a bow? Libreals are anti everything! I don't talk politics but I hope you voted the rite way


No, I would hate to lose any of my rights. But if I have to choose between my right to hunt and my right to government social and health insurance, I think I'm more willing to give up the former. 

And yes, I did vote the way I thought is right.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

there was not a name worth voting for 
that's the problem
pick the lesser of the evils is all you can do
politics suck
not an truth told by any of them


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

shakyshot said:


> not an truth told by any of them


Seemed to me that the PC's were telling the truth about what they would have to do to balance everything out. And apparently people don't want to hear the truth :dontknow:
The libs hid it in the fine print of their budget. Just wait n see. The scandle and lies are about to start, again. :moviecorn


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Meh... pretty insignificant in the grand scheme of things.


 Really ??
Do you know what forum you are on ??

#1 - loss of revenue for outfitters ect..
#2 - Too many black bears = Eating to many calv moose.
#3 - Hunters out of a sport they love.. because of TREE huggers..
#4 - Bears becoming a problem in populated areas..


I am sure there's alot more..

Kyle


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

roughneck1 said:


> Seemed to me that the PC's were telling the truth about what they would have to do to balance everything out. And apparently people don't want to hear the truth :dontknow:
> The libs hid it in the fine print of their budget. Just wait n see. The scandle and lies are about to start, again. :moviecorn


4 more years of it at least...I wasn't shocked that Hudek did not get in,he's dull and has no personality.It seems that Ontario wants a person that is going to lie to them,steal from them and then cover it up...All you can do is vote,i am proud to have re-elected Randy Hillier and proud to live in a pro-Conservative area..I dont see things changing,in fact.I believe the worst is yet to come....Grizz


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

shakyshot said:


> there was not a name worth voting for
> that's the problem
> pick the lesser of the evils is all you can do
> politics suck
> not an truth told by any of them


yup


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

" Looks like the Liberals are in and I wonder how long till the pilot spring bear hunt is cancelled". Am I missing something here? It was Natural Resources Minister Snobelen in the Mike Harris PC government who cancelled the Spring Bear Hunt in 1999. It is the Liberal government launching a pilot spring bear hunt in North Bay, Timmins, Sault Ste. Marie and Sudbury. What was Tim Hudak's policy on this during the campaign? I could not find anything. But in 2009 Tim stated: "The government refused to reconsider the bear hunt ban, even after seeing the effect it was having on the people and economy of the north. “Despite a perceived increase in the number of nuisance bears since the cancellation of the spring bear hunt, Northern Development and Mines Minister Tim Hudak said the decision to end the hunt won’t be revisited. “That decision stands,” he said, when questioned by media about whether recent reports of nuisance bears - including one in the Temagami Public School playground earlier this year - had changed the province’s views. Hudak said it’s important that the province work with “partners” to ensure public safety, but rejected the notion of revisiting the decision to end the spring bear hunt.”

I totally agree with ShakyShot when he said that there was not a name (or party (my addition)) worth voting for and if you voted, you would have to pick the lesser of the evils.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Macmathews said:


> Really ??
> Do you know what forum you are on ??
> 
> #1 - loss of revenue for outfitters ect..
> ...


I hear your issues, but there is a lot more at stake here than the spring bear hunt. No, I didn,t vote for the Liberal gov't, but honestly, the bear hunt is the least of the worries and issues I am concerned about as a tax paying Ontarian.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

rockin_johny said:


> I hear your issues, but there is a lot more at stake here than the spring bear hunt. No, I didn,t vote for the Liberal gov't, but honestly, the bear hunt is the least of the worries and issues I am concerned about as a tax paying Ontarian.



Meh.. Is the wrong attitude to have period..
If everybody delt like you .. We wouldn't hunt nor be allowed to own firearms in a matter of years..

Kyle


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Macmathews said:


> Really ??
> Do you know what forum you are on ??
> 
> #1 - loss of revenue for outfitters ect..
> ...


What forum am I on Kyle? The PC supporters forum?

This is an archery forum, and someone started a political thread. Clearly there will be people who disagree with your opinion. 

Even if all your points about loss of revenue and the bear problem and all the other narrow sighted BS you wrote is true, those are problems that may or may not make people lose jobs. Even if they do, what are the numbers? 100.000 people? Because that's the number of public sector workers who were promised to be fired by the PCs. 

I can't believe you would vote for a political party because of what you perceive their attitude is towards something as insignificant (on a provincial level) as hunting. And if your livelihood depends on hunting, by all means, you have a good justification for your vote, but if hunting is your hobby, you need to broaden your views. If you had to pay out of your pocket for health insurance like they do south of the border and was denied insurance because you were diagnosed with cancer that's very treatable, but expensive, hunting would be the last thing on your mind.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Macmathews said:


> Meh.. Is the wrong attitude to have period..
> If everybody delt like you .. We wouldn't hunt nor be allowed to own firearms in a matter of years..
> 
> Kyle


 Ya OK Kyle....Whatever you want to think buddy, but if you think our rights to hunting are going to be abolished in a few years you really need to take a look at what is going on. I hunt and fish and enjoy both, but as I said there is more to this than hunting and fishing. They will be available to us long after I am gone and you are gone. Besides, the spring hunt has been gone for how many years until now and I didn't see anyone taking away my rights to hunt or fish. The amount of revenue generated through tourism and licensing would not allow ANY government to kill them. That would be political suicide and none of them are that stupid.

So take another hard look at things and re-evaluate your priorities...health care, education, energy and employment. If you really want to get into a political debate over this I think you are in the wrong place and worried about a really insignificant what-if scenario.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> 4 more years of it at least...I wasn't shocked that Hudek did not get in,he's dull and has no personality.It seems that Ontario wants a person that is going to lie to them,steal from them and then cover it up...All you can do is vote,i am proud to have re-elected Randy Hillier and proud to live in a pro-Conservative area..I dont see things changing,in fact.I believe the worst is yet to come....Grizz


Well said Grizz. And same here. PC Toby Barrett was elected here in Haldimand County by a huge margin. It's that red section on the north side of Lake Ontario that's seems to be the problem.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

rockin_johny said:


> Ya OK Kyle....Whatever you want to think buddy, but if you think our rights to hunting are going to be abolished in a few years you really need to take a look at what is going on. I hunt and fish and enjoy both, but as I said there is more to this than hunting and fishing. They will be available to us long after I am gone and you are gone. Besides, the spring hunt has been gone for how many years until now and I didn't see anyone taking away my rights to hunt or fish. The amount of revenue generated through tourism and licensing would not allow ANY government to kill them. That would be political suicide and none of them are that stupid.
> 
> So take another hard look at things and re-evaluate your priorities...health care, education, energy and employment. If you really want to get into a political debate over this I think you are in the wrong place and worried about a really insignificant what-if scenario.



That quote wasn't directed towards you..
I quoted the wrong guy.. 

I'm not trying to debate who is the best government.. Lord knows they are ALL liars and if you think the liberals are the way to go.. good for you.. I don't..
My quote was about the attitude bigbadwolfe has.. Mehhh there's bigger fish to fry is ALL wrong..


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> What forum am I on Kyle? The PC supporters forum?
> 
> This is an archery forum, and someone started a political thread. Clearly there will be people who disagree with your opinion.
> 
> ...



Nobody on here is going to agree with 
WHO CARES About the spring bear hunt.. 
I haven't said who you should vote for.. 
the MEH who cares attitude is all wrong.. Give em an inch and they will take a mile.. 

Kyle


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Please close


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Macmathews said:


> That quote wasn't directed towards you..
> I quoted the wrong guy..
> 
> I'm not trying to debate who is the best government.. Lord knows they are ALL liars and if you think the liberals are the way to go.. good for you.. I don't..
> My quote was about the attitude bigbadwolfe has.. Mehhh there's bigger fish to fry is ALL wrong..



If you read my first post you will see I said that I DID NOT vote for Big Red. I just don't see your concern over the spring bear hunt as a top concern


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

wellis1840 said:


> " Looks like the Liberals are in and I wonder how long till the pilot spring bear hunt is cancelled". Am I missing something here? It was Natural Resources Minister Snobelen in the Mike Harris PC government who cancelled the Spring Bear Hunt in 1999. It is the Liberal government launching a pilot spring bear hunt in North Bay, Timmins, Sault Ste. Marie and Sudbury. What was Tim Hudak's policy on this during the campaign? I could not find anything. But in 2009 Tim stated: "The government refused to reconsider the bear hunt ban, even after seeing the effect it was having on the people and economy of the north. “Despite a perceived increase in the number of nuisance bears since the cancellation of the spring bear hunt, Northern Development and Mines Minister Tim Hudak said the decision to end the hunt won’t be revisited. “That decision stands,” he said, when questioned by media about whether recent reports of nuisance bears - including one in the Temagami Public School playground earlier this year - had changed the province’s views. Hudak said it’s important that the province work with “partners” to ensure public safety, but rejected the notion of revisiting the decision to end the spring bear hunt.”
> 
> I totally agree with ShakyShot when he said that there was not a name (or party (my addition)) worth voting for and if you voted, you would have to pick the lesser of the evils.


I love how all the Cons simply ignored your post...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

hoody123 said:


> I love how all the Cons simply ignored your post...


Ignore?I have ignored the Liberals and there views for a decade now...we all know who canceled the bear hunt and we know who put the pilot program in..I don't see it going away,it's another money maker for the Liberals...they will find a way to screw it up though..like everything else in the province...Enjoy the evening...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe they could hire a few more Game wardens to pick up the "slob" hunters driving around in there trucks running bears off of other peoples bait/ land that they don't have permission to hunt..All the tags have went up in price,but i still haven't seen a Co in my area since 2006....that's what the most irritating part of bear hunting in my area is...If we get a spring hunt back in 64a,i will be hunting it...I believe eventually it will be back in most of Ontario...Grizz


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Liberals, HMMM just what we need. Everyone buckle up its going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

dsal said:


> Liberals, HMMM just what we need. Everyone buckle up its going to be a bumpy ride.


Its gonna be a looooooooong 4 years..hahaha...it's done with so now we as Ontarians get to reap the benefits of this wonderful government:wink:....Grizz


----------



## jackal82 (Jul 5, 2011)

I work for the government, so I'm kinda happy the Liberals are in.. I get to keep my job!! Woohoo!! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

jackal82 said:


> I work for the government, so I'm kinda happy the Liberals are in.. I get to keep my job!! Woohoo!!


So you haven't heard about the $1.25 billion in public sector job cuts hidden in the fine print of the Liberals budget? I'm sure you'll hear about it soon.


----------



## jackal82 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm much to important to be cut... Lol the conservatives would have privatized us. The Liberals will just freeze our wages. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jackal82 said:


> I'm much to important to be cut... Lol the conservatives would have privatized us. The Liberals will just freeze our wages.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


No,you're just a number on the chopping block....


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

It doesn't matter who's in power...the govt is bankrupt and all govt workers, teachers, police, etc...are all on the chopping block!


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

The Liberals are liars and thieves, the party should have been disbanded, and Winn and McGuinty should have been tried and imprisoned for fraud and theft. But instead the we the sheeple give them a majority government. I'm absolutely disgusted that the majority of this province can forgive the 1.2 billion dollar gas plant scandal which was essentially buying votes, or the Orange scandal, or the Green Energy rammed down our throats, almost tripling our hydro bills. But I guess people truly are stupid and are getting dumber by the minute, if it wasn't so pathetic it would be funny. And by the way, Hudak never said he was going to fire 100,000 people, he said he would do it by attrition over an 8 year period, as people retired he would simply close the position. I don't hunt bears, and in my opinion feeding an animal for 2 months and then sitting in a tree and shooting it when it comes to eat isn't hunting anyway, it's bull****. Grow some balls and get on the ground, spot and stalk or call it in with a predator call, that is hunting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bearcave said:


> The Liberals are liars and thieves, the party should have been disbanded, and Winn and McGuinty should have been tried and imprisoned for fraud and theft. But instead the we the sheeple give them a majority government. I'm absolutely disgusted that the majority of this province can forgive the 1.2 billion dollar gas plant scandal which was essentially buying votes, or the Orange scandal, or the Green Energy rammed down our throats, almost tripling our hydro bills. But I guess people truly are stupid and are getting dumber by the minute, if it wasn't so pathetic it would be funny. And by the way, Hudak never said he was going to fire 100,000 people, he said he would do it by attrition over an 8 year period, as people retired he would simply close the position. *I don't hunt bears, and in my opinion feeding an animal for 2 months and then sitting in a tree and shooting it when it comes to eat isn't hunting anyway, it's bull****. Grow some balls and get on the ground, spot and stalk or call it in with a predator call, that is hunting.*


If you say so hero....did it hurt when you fell off your high horse?Oh and i don't care what YOU consider hunting...:set1_rolf2: Oh,we used to run dogs tree them and just shoot the odd boar every year and let the others go...watched more then a few dogs get ripped apart by bears when i was younger.The ole .270 and .308 were the go too gun back then...but stopped when the spring season was taken away... Grizz


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't ride horses either. Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers, just stating my opinion. I have no problem with hunting bears, just don't agree with baiting, that's all. Feel the same way when it comes to deer, and I really don't care if YOU don't care what I think. I'm a hunter as well and I've come across more than a few abandoned "bait sights" when moose hunting, and there was garbage all over the place and makeshift stands nailed up in tree's. I'm a hunter and I was disgusted, imagine what non hunters or anti-hunters think? I'm glad they brought back the spring bear hunt, it's cancellation has caused a lot of problems for the folks living up in bear country and I hope the Liberals open it fully to all WMU'S.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bearcave said:


> I don't ride horses either. Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers, just stating my opinion. I have no problem with hunting bears, just don't agree with baiting, that's all. Feel the same way when it comes to deer, and I really don't care if YOU don't care what I think. I'm a hunter as well and I've come across more than a few abandoned "bait sights" when moose hunting, and there was garbage all over the place and makeshift stands nailed up in tree's. I'm a hunter and I was disgusted, imagine what non hunters or anti-hunters think? I'm glad they brought back the spring bear hunt, it's cancellation has caused a lot of problems for the folks living up in bear country and I hope the Liberals open it fully to all WMU'S.


Great,i hunt my own private land that i own.I don't leave any garbage on the ground anywhere.Like i said,i will hunt Bears the way i choose to AS LONG AS IT'S LEGAL.I don't hunt deer over bait but i don't condemn any legal right to hunt..If i did it would make me a *Anti- hunter*..imo....and i couldn't care less what the tree hugging do gooders think..never have never will,i don't listen to the stunned ****s.....


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not condemning anything, just sharing an opinion. And I really don't care what the tree huggers think either, but unfortunately the politicians do, that's why we lost the spring bear hunt in the first place. I'm not judging you or anyone else, hunt in what ever way makes you happy and puts meat in your freezer. Some of us have to hunt crown land, and when you come across a mess left by obviously fellow hunters it leaves a bur under the saddle. Anyway I think we've beat this to death, at least we agree on one thing, being ANTI-LIBERAL. Have a good day.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bearcave said:


> I'm not condemning anything, just sharing an opinion. And I really don't care what the tree huggers think either, but unfortunately the politicians do, that's why we lost the spring bear hunt in the first place. I'm not judging you or anyone else, hunt in what ever way makes you happy and puts meat in your freezer. Some of us have to hunt crown land, and when you come across a mess left by obviously fellow hunters it leaves a bur under the saddle. Anyway I think we've beat this to death, at least we agree on one thing, being ANTI-LIBERAL. Have a good day.


Oh..i don't eat bear,i give it away to close friends....they love it.I lived in Northern Ontario in the past,i can't believe it's just hunters leaving garbage.I believe a lot if left by the Indians..:wink:..i will be up there Sept 20th hunting crown land,trying to drive an arrow through a moose and maybe a bear.... If i don't put an arrow through a giant boar while sitting over my bait and trying to grow some balls..hahaha.:teeth:..Grizz


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

4 of us spent $3500 IN ONE MONTH EACH.

FROM:
BAITNG
GAS
TIME OFF WORK
TAGS
MOTELS
HOTELS
GROCERIES
SUPPLIES
ETC.
SO MUCH MONEY FOR 3 GUYS TO GIVE TO THE ECONOMY, LOCAL SHOPS, LOCAL RESTAURANTS.

IMAGINE HOW MANY HUNTERS ACTUALLY SPENT A WEEK AWAY FROM HOME AND FAMILY "GIVING THERE MONEY" TO THE PROVINCE FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT.

OH......WE SHOT ONE 525 POUNDER AND WATCHED OVER 10 BEARS EACH, WAITING FOR THE GIANT AT EACH BAIT.!!!

ITS AN UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCE AND THE POINT OF "KILLING" A BEAR IS THE LAST THING ON OUR MINDS. I COULD HAVE TAGGED OUT THE FIRST 12 MINUTES OF THE FIRST SIT.

IM GOING BACK THE 15TH OF AUGUST FOR 4 MORE DAYS TO GIVE THE PROVINCE $2300 MORE DOLLARS OF MY HARD EARNED MONEY.

MIGHT NOT KILL ANYTHING AGAIN.

OH WELL..... THE SPRING BEAR HUNT IS THE ONLY OPTION FOR BEAR CONTROL AND FOR SMALL COMMUNITIES TO GAIN THE EXTRA NEEDED EARNINGS THEY DESERVE.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

roughneck1 said:


> Seemed to me that the PC's were telling the truth about what they would have to do to balance everything out. And apparently people don't want to hear the truth :dontknow:
> The libs hid it in the fine print of their budget. Just wait n see. The scandle and lies are about to start, again. :moviecorn


I could not agree more.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Hypothetical situation: Tree hugger, anti-gun, anti-hunting (probably a Liberal or NDP Leftie, but I digress) is up in the Muskokas walking their ****zu along a nature trail and A giant black bear jumps out and eats the little dog and then proceeds to maul them within an inch of their life. Would they still be against the spring bear hunt or would they defend the bear saying that "it was just misunderstood". 

Hmmmmm............


----------

